# Slingshot of The Month - JAN 2012 - The Winners!



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to this months winners!

Thank you for everyone who took part









1st Place : Chaneke-Josh "The Chamuca"








2nd Place : Chepo69 "Silhouette"








2nd Place : Winshooter "Walnut Recurve"








3rd Place : Hrawk "Ice Ergo"


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Final scores were:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to thank Danny0663 for nominating my Ice Ergo and especially those who voted for it!

It is truly flattering and gives me great inspiration to keep improving my skills and come up with better and better frames!

Thanks again


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

wow!!

the largest and most sincere thanks to the nineties and some people who voted...and especially the eighteen who voted for "the Chamuca".

and big big thanks to my friend, compadre and mentor, "El Chepo" to nominate the diabolical Chamuca.

AJUA!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to the winnters!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent!
Congrats winners,

I must say, all of the nominations looked stunning.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you guys deserve it, now if all winners would mail the winning ss's to me to put into the museum.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, guys!!!! Well deserved indeed! It's no small achievement on this forum where the standards are so high. Well done!

... and thanks MJ for nominating my humble fork.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners.........well done!!









RM


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, congrats to all those nominated. It was VERY difficult to make a decision among the nominees.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats to all! what beautiful work!

K1ng


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice work Josh! I actually voted for the Recurve but was going back and forth with yours too. It was close Bud! - Good job! Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations winners. They are all such beautiful Slingshots. 
Great participating and enjoyable.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

That was my cock! Congratulations Chaneke brother. Well deserved first place for that Chamuca.

Thanks Hrawk by nominate to Silhouette, and thanks to those who voted for her to earn second place.I am very happy about it.

Ese era mi gallo! Muchas felicidades hermano Chaneke. Bien merecido el primer lugar para esa Chamuca.

Gracias a Hrawk por nominar a Silueta, y gracias a los que votaron por ella para merecer el segundo lugar. me siento muy felíz por ello.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol Chepo, that translator is messing with you again


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Lol Chepo, that translator is messing with you again


Ni duda cabe amigo! por ello advierto que cualquier confusión favor de achacarsela al traductor LOL!

No doubt my friend! there for eadvised that any confusion blamed for the translator LOL!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations to all !!! They are all spectacular!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Lol Chepo, that translator is messing with you again


what can i say??









*... YOU, TRANSLATOR!! YOUU!!*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations guys! Some stunning work there!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to the winners and all those nominated, outstanding work.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations to all who were nominated ... and a special warm congratulation to the winners!!! The works represented were indeed stunning.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Congratulations, guys!!!! Well deserved indeed! It's no small achievement on this forum where the standards are so high. Well done!
> 
> ... and thanks MJ for nominating my humble fork.


Yeah, I really like that one. You can nominate the one I made for Philly next month








Great job, guys! All the contestents were top notch!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

It was hard to make a decision with a line-up like that. Are we going to do this 11 more times? It is going to be a tough job.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well until the world ends. It is 2012 after all


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

well iknow there has to be a winner to be honest we are the winners there are so many frames,forks made on here to such a high standard its hard to choose which sort is or are the best so many top class finishers i just like to look at them
so congratulations to the winners and to those that didn't win congratulations also 
thanks to you all
polecat


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well done all and congrats to the winners


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice stuff Guys!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't see that Cheneke Josh "Chamuka" - love that one!


----------

